# In the Denver Area for 2 weeks



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

I am out here for two weeks with my sister who is in the hospital. Being that this was my firstime in colorado I was blown away by the numbers of cyclists that I have seen both here and in boulder. Don't really have any time to ride but was wondering if there was any local favorite shops that are suggested so I could maybe pickupa t shirt or two and maybe some decals. By the way all the cyclists I have spoken to have been great

David from NC


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The shops that I like and ones that provide some entertainment value are:
University Bikes in Boulder, Pearl street, lots of cycling history stuff on the walls and fun stuff to browse. You might even see a pro or two.
Vecchios in Boulder, Pearl street, the "perfect" bike shop. Not big, but great atmosphere.
Aspen Velo, Aspen, weird, but interesting. If you go this far, you might as well stop at the Pearl Izumi store in Silverthorne. Bargins, if you look hard enough.
Cycle Analyst, Denver, very weird, but a part browsers dream.
Colorado Cyclist, Colorado Springs, high drool factor.
Excel in Boulder, poor man's Colorado Cyclist.
Schwab in Lakewood, mini Colorado Cyclist.
If you are really bored, you can always check out Bicycle Village, mulitple locations, but a little pedestrian.
There are a few others worth the trip, but those are the highlights in my opinion.


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

awesome. I am blown away by the amount of bikes out here. singles, mountain road, fixies and so on. It seems that cyclists and cars get along. Any truth to it? An i did see two toyota united guys although not exactly sure who they were.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

If your sister is in the hospital and you go riding in lieu of visiting her, I might need ot punch you in the face,


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

Whoa Pablo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Jesus man. No way would I go ride as there are big issues happening here. Just have a break every once in a while and try to get out to the shops to snag a few things to take back home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I feel better.


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

good deal no way i could leave her. When does the winter weather kick in around here?
Does Denver typically get a ton of snow?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll try and explain the weather around here.
Winter could move in tomorrow or not at all.
Winter could come in November or December and then disappear for January only to come back again in May.
Snow in Denver? Probably, sure, or maybe not at all. Last winter had consistant snow, but not too much. Two winters ago, the snow came early and often. Most winters are sunny and dry. The mountains usually always have snow November - April. Denver is known as the place where you can golf and ski in the same day. I think that sums it up or like the weather, maybe not.


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

no thats perfect. the carolinas are kind of strange too although maybe not to that extreme. I wish I could move out here:cryin:


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

The weather is one of the reasons you see so many bikers here. Day after day of sunny, clear weather. Learn to avoid the scorthing mid day summer heat, the afternoon thunder showers if you go up high, and the rest is bliss. Ride thousands of miles a season and rarely use your rain jacket. Yes, we do have it nice, weatherwise.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Just my two cents on cars and cyclists getting along in Denver. Don't trust any vehicle here. Idiots here like any where else, on cell phones and texting. I'm just back up from a total hip replacement from a hit and run last Sept with the result of a broken hip. A year of surgeries, and a year of off and on the road bike again seeing that people in motor vehicles are getting worse here. Don't ride alone on the roads here, find a group. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll take those 2 cents. How is your recovery going?


----------



## Rubber Soul (Aug 8, 2008)

Wheat Ridge. Owned & managed by Ron Kiefel. Cycling royalty often visit this shop. If you are in town for a longer period make sure you go to Veloswap. I think it is Oct 25th.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Slow revovery, but finally after no pain after the replacement. Hopefully according to the Dr., I'll be back on the bike in four more weeks. Don't get me wrong, the Denver area is a great place to ride. Just be careful on the roads here.


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

I will check out wheat ridge for sure. Wugga glad to hear you are doing better. NC/sc has had way too many incidents lately involving cars but you're right wherever you go the potential is there


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

On Mootsie's suggestion, if you do make it to Aspen, the Hub would probably be a better bet than Aspen Velo at this point in the year. Aspen Velo has sold most of their bikes at a cut-rate price given winter is upon us up here in the high-country. Lance Armstrong visits the Hub and even rides in their jersey sometimes. 

Wheat Ridge cyclery is awesome by the way, and their (new - at least last year?) shop is pretty incredible, and huge. Definitely a spot you want to check out.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Wheatridge is a huge shop. You should be able to putz around for a while in there. At least pick yourself up some Colorado socks.

Hope whatever the situation is with your sister is that it ends up okay. It must be serious if you are hanging out for a couple weeks just to be with her. 

Take care and best wishes. Let us know if there is anything the local loungers can do if you need anything.


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

I appreciate it very much. She just had a stem cell transplant as she has been battling cancer back and forth since 1999. During this process she had multiple system failure and was given a 10% chance of survival by all of her docters. It was touch and go for quite a while. However at this time I am very happy to report that she is doing very well and looking at a possible discharge from the hospital in a few weeks.

I did get a chance to get by Wheat ridge and was quite impressed. The guys at the shop were awesome and I had to grab myself a few goodies to boot. I have decided to pack up my bike next year and head back for some riding. She actually lives in the pagosa springs area. Any good riding out that way?


----------



## jayfree (Apr 10, 2007)

*bike shops*

The absolute BEST place for esoteric eye candy is Pro Peloton in Boulder - altho the Big Ring in Golden, The Spoke in Denver and The Hub in Aspen are also very nice


----------

